# Und nochmal: Probleme mit Freenet-Postfächern



## eucetera (14. März 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich durchforste nun schon Wochen die Foren und Hilfeseiten des WWW, um mein Problem bezgl. Mailabweisung bei bestimmten Mail-Hostern in den Griff zu bekommen. Alle Maßnahmen waren bisher vergeblich.

Meine Ausgangssituation: 
Server bei Hetzner. Verwendung der Hetzner Nameserver
Domain-Verwaltung: ISPConfig 3
Betriebssystem: Debian
IP: 46.4.88.43
IPv6: 2a01:4f8:140:7128::2


Ich hoste auf diesem Server mehrere Domains. Der Fehler tritt bei allen Domains auf.

M. E. sind alle DNS-Einstellungen korrekt. Der Server heißt server2.klickhost.de. Der PTR record ist entsprechend eingestellt. Und auch ein Check per intodns <http://www.intodns.com/kellerband.com> (hier für die Domain kellerband.com) meldet keinen Fehler.
Trotzdem erhalte ich von Empfängeradressen bei Freenet die berüchtigte Abweisungs-Meldung "550     inconsistent or no DNS PTR record for 46.4.88.43".

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, was in meiner Konfiguration noch falsch sein könnte?

Beste grüße und vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## JFF (14. März 2014)

Hi,

Dein SMTP - Server liefert als Banner:

46.4.88.43 resolves to server2.klickhost.de

Wenn Du server2.klickhost.de als MX - Record nutzt sollte es auch bei 
freenet klappen..

Anders:  Revers-DNS Eintrag muss MX - Record sein.

Jörg


----------



## eucetera (14. März 2014)

Zitat von JFF:


> Hi,
> 
> Dein SMTP - Server liefert als Banner:
> 
> ...


Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe den Eintrag im Zone-File so geändert, wie ich deine Antwort verstehe. Hier das geänderte File:


```
@                        IN NS      ns1.first-ns.de.
@                        IN NS      robotns2.second-ns.de.
@                        IN NS      robotns3.second-ns.com.
 
@                        IN A       46.4.88.43
localhost                IN A       127.0.0.1
mail                     IN A       46.4.88.43
www                      IN A       46.4.88.43
@                        IN AAAA    2a01:4f8:140:7128::2
mail                     IN AAAA    2a01:4f8:140:7128::2
ftp                      IN CNAME   www
imap                     IN CNAME   www
loopback                 IN CNAME   localhost
pop                      IN CNAME   www
relay                    IN CNAME   www
smtp                     IN CNAME   www
[B]@                        IN MX 20   server2.klickhost.de.[/B]
@                        IN TXT     "v=spf1 mx -all"
```
Die fett gesetzte Zeile (=vorletzte Zeile) ist der neue Eintrag. Ich habe mit ihr den Eintrag 

```
[FONT=Verdana]@                               IN MX 20 mail[/FONT]
```
ersetzt.
Freenet akzeptiert Mails allerdings immer noch nicht (mit der gleichen o. a. Fehlermeldung)


----------



## JFF (14. März 2014)

Hi,

*@                               IN MX 20   server2.klickhost.de.
*
ist soweit ok.

es dauert bis zu 24 Stunden oder noch länger bis die Änderungen überall sichtbar sind.

Jörg

PS.: bei mir liefert 

dig kellerband.com ANY

noch 

kellerband.com.        76798    IN    MX    10 mail.kellerband.com.

und

dig @8.8.8.8 kellerband.com ANY

schon

kellerband.com.        21599    IN    MX    20 server2.klickhost.de.

Also nur warten, dann klappt es schon.

Jörg


----------



## eucetera (14. März 2014)

Zitat von JFF:


> Hi,
> 
> Also nur warten, dann klappt es schon.
> 
> Jörg


Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Ich werde also erstmal warten und gebe dann morgen Bescheid, ob es mit dieser Modifikation nun endlich funktioniert!

Thomas


----------



## eucetera (15. März 2014)

Zitat von JFF:


> Hi,
> 
> *@                               IN MX 20   server2.klickhost.de.
> *
> ...


So, jetzt sind zumindest schon mal 24 Stunden rum - und noch immer werden die Mails von Freenet abgewiesen:


> Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 inconsistent or no DNS PTR record for 46.4.88.43  (see RFC 1912 2.1)


Gibt es irgendwelche andere Ideen, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegen könnte?

Hier noch einmal das betreffende Zonefile:

```
$TTL 86400
@   IN SOA ns1.first-ns.de. postmaster.robot.first-ns.de. (
    2014031402   ; serial
    14400        ; refresh
    1800         ; retry
    604800       ; expire
    86400 )      ; minimum
 
@                        IN NS      ns1.first-ns.de.
@                        IN NS      robotns2.second-ns.de.
@                        IN NS      robotns3.second-ns.com.
 
@                        IN A       46.4.88.43
localhost                IN A       127.0.0.1
mail                     IN A       46.4.88.43
www                      IN A       46.4.88.43
@                        IN AAAA    2a01:4f8:140:7128::2
mail                     IN AAAA    2a01:4f8:140:7128::2
ftp                      IN CNAME   www
imap                     IN CNAME   www
loopback                 IN CNAME   localhost
pop                      IN CNAME   www
relay                    IN CNAME   www
smtp                     IN CNAME   www
@                        IN MX 20   server2.klickhost.de.
@                        IN TXT     "v=spf1 mx -all"
```


----------



## eucetera (15. März 2014)

Ok, hier meine Postfix-Konfiguration:


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = server2.klickhost.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server2.klickhost.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
inet_protocols = ipv4
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
```
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## nowayback (15. März 2014)

hi,

dir fehlt der A Record für server2.klickhost.de

Grüße
nwb


----------



## eucetera (16. März 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> hi,
> 
> dir fehlt der A Record für server2.klickhost.de
> 
> ...


Super! Das war der Fehler!! Vielen Dank und ein ganz dickes Dankeschön auch an Jörg für seinen Einsatz. Ihr seid großartig!

Für etwaige Ratsuchende, denen der gleiche Fauxpas unterlaufen ist, nochmal im Klartext:

Das Zonefile für die *Domain des Servers* (in meinem Falle "klickhost.de" muss einen A Record-Eintrag für den verwendeten Subdomain-Namen (hier: server2) haben:


```
server2                  IN A       46.4.88.43
```


----------



## nowayback (16. März 2014)

korrekt... forward und reverse müssen existieren und auf die gleiche ip zeigen


----------

